# Sexing Gouramis



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I went to the pet store to stock my 10 gallon and for now, i bought a what I think to be a Sunset Gourami? I think he's a male because i've read that male are brighter in colour but a confirmation of its sex and the species of Gourami he is is truly appreciated.

Pictures below:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That actually looks female to me and that is a regular Dwarf Gourami. Sunset's are a color variation of the Honey Gourami which is a different subspecies, they are smaller and more peaceful than the Dwarf Gourami.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Like was said it is not a sunset, but a regular (original) colored dwarf gourami. Definitely male - females are a drab version at best, more often silver in color. Also, the body shape of a female is a little different - they are more tapered to the caudal peduncle while the males are deeper through the tail.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Alright so it's definitively male and a normal dwarf gourami. Dwarf gourami actually gets bigger than the sunset gourami right?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes they are a little bigger.


----------

